

Australia seems to pay quite handsomely for programmers - jsnk
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/australian-it/it-jobs/demand-for-specialty-it-skills-spikes/story-fna12gpc-1226203132530

======
josephcooney
I only see about two paragraphs of text before I'm prompted to log in to read
the rest.

